# mitsumi CR-48X9TE - wont recognize cdr



## cowboydan0

hi..i have a mitsumi CR-48X9TE and i'm using xp. if i put a blank cd in, it will open up windows media player..if i put songs on the playlist to burn it says "will not fit." i tried to use another cdr program and it didn't work. it's like the disc gets recognized, but it thinks it has 0 bytes on  it..or something..does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Praetor

WindowsXP is a quirky OS when it comes to built-in burning capability. Many people claim to be able to burn fine. Many others have problems. Microsoft released an update to the IMAPI (which, FYI stands for Image Mastering Applications Programming Interface); that update can be found at http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;320174 Furthermore, Microsoft has adressed other burning issues with WindowsXP, see http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324129


----------



## wesleyvan

"hi..i have a mitsumi CR-48X9TE and i'm using xp. if i put a blank cd in, it will open up windows media player..if i put songs on the playlist to burn it says "will not fit." i tried to use another cdr program and it didn't work. it's like the disc gets recognized, but it thinks it has 0 bytes on it..or something..does anyone have any suggestions?"

I have had the same problem. The information shows that a brand new blank CD is full and that there is 0 bytes available. Did you get a solution????
Wesleyvan


----------



## wesleyvan

*mitsumi CR-48X9TE reading blank discs as full*



			
				cowboydan0 said:
			
		

> hi..i have a mitsumi CR-48X9TE and i'm using xp. if i put a blank cd in, it will open up windows media player..if i put songs on the playlist to burn it says "will not fit." i tried to use another cdr program and it didn't work. it's like the disc gets recognized, but it thinks it has 0 bytes on  it..or something..does anyone have any suggestions?



I have the same problem. A brand new Cdis read as being full and having 0 bytes available. Any solutions yet?

Wesleyvan


----------

